
Top Algorithms in Data Mining - fogus
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.cs.uvm.edu/~icdm/algorithms/10Algorithms-08.pdf
======
countersignaler
Just to reinforce, these are the top "most influential" algorithms in machine
learning. Most are no longer state-of-the-art.

~~~
Herring
Do you know what's state of the art then? I've touched on most of these &
wouldn't mind learning more.

~~~
izendejas
Ultimately, it depends on the kind of problem you have at hand and the data
you're dealing with. The algorithms listed usu. will get you decent
performance.

If you're dealing with large, sparse data this might serve you well:
<http://code.google.com/p/sofia-ml/>

Some good stuff by Googlers.

------
gufo
Why is the main PDF linked through docs.google.com? What's the added value of
this? I can only see privacy drawbacks, but I'm a bit paranoid on this side,
so maybe I'll stuck with the "it's just not needed" point :-)

~~~
ableal
Direct PDF clicky:
<http://www.cs.uvm.edu/~icdm/algorithms/10Algorithms-08.pdf>

Though letting Google deal with PDFs (including potential malware) has its
upside too ...

------
bpourriahi
I'm really surprised Learning Classifier Systems don't receive more attention.
I thought I was well versed in the subject - is there something I'm missing,
anyone?

